
Forget PowerPoint: reveal.js - babuskov
https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js/
======
babuskov
I need to do a presentation in a week from today and I was hoping to somehow
just do it with a web browser without having to make sure LibreOffice or MS
Office or whatever is installed on host's computers (and not having to drag my
laptop with me).

I was prepared to build a small website with jQuery if nothing else was
available, when I found this gem.

